# power heads



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi im thinking of adding a power head for more current in my 72bow,whats the best power head to use..im thinking of the zoo med power sweep..whats everyone think?....


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

They all do the same thing its just a matter of longevity. I would go with a well known brand and let it rip. The fish seem to like swimming in the current and it will keep your the poo suspended longer so the filter can catch it.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have been using a Koralia 4 pump (powerhead) for a month.
I like the magnet so it just does not just clip on the top of the tank.
Moves 1200 gallons per hour.
Low energy output.


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah ended up getting the model lower works fine


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I got a powerhead that has a filter on the bottom of it. I put the powerhead low enough to suck up poop and it does a wonderful job. I clean it out twice a week and never have to vacuum. I gets a little sand in the filter, but I rinse it out in a large bowl and dump the water/poop down the drain and put the sand back.


----------



## balz2dwall (Jun 14, 2004)

The best powerheads for circulation are low velocity - high flow circulation pumps. Hydor Koralia, Seio Superflow, Tunze Stream, Tunze Nano Stream, and even the Maxi-Jet retrofit kits are all great choices to increase flow overall.
Old school powerheads are such old technology since the advent of this new generation of circulation pump has popped up.


----------



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

balz2dwall said:


> The best powerheads for circulation are low velocity - high flow circulation pumps. Hydor Koralia, Seio Superflow, Tunze Stream, Tunze Nano Stream, and even the Maxi-Jet retrofit kits are all great choices to increase flow overall.
> Old school powerheads are such old technology since the advent of this new generation of circulation pump has popped up.


What makes these better? Will the low velocity dislodge poo from sand?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

weldeng said:


> balz2dwall said:
> 
> 
> > The best powerheads for circulation are low velocity - high flow circulation pumps. Hydor Koralia, Seio Superflow, Tunze Stream, Tunze Nano Stream, and even the Maxi-Jet retrofit kits are all great choices to increase flow overall.
> ...


if you got big buck go with tunze...you cant go wrong with that .if not just go with koralia save some $$$ very good too


----------



## Jonz'n (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the Koralia 4, the magnet makes it easy to move and relocate and also when cleaning time comes around. Of course it pushes 1200 gpa. It's simple, easy and efficient. Hope you like yours.


----------

